# 2 New Africans from walmart?



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok well I just picked these two little guys up from walmart today and I really am not quite sure one what they both are.

This is the 1st one really bad pic but I can tell you he is a very dark purple and I think maybe could be an p. acei but it does not have any yellow on the fins. It is a very dark purple for the time being. only about 3/4-1in right now.









This is the 2nd I thought maybe a blue zebra when I bought him but after looking he has a black stripe though his Dorsal fin so I really do not know. also only about an inch now and has a nice blue shine to him.









Please let me know what you all think and I will continue to search.

thanks,


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

really no one knows....this sucks....


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hard to tell in the first pic, but is it more on the grey side of color? Looks kinda like a juvie peacock, but the pic isn't clear enough to say for sure.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

first is a Mbuna, not a Peacock, not an Acei. Zebra-ish, but it is too hard to tell

second is the common Elongatus, Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Likoma", also called "Ornatus"


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

first pic is a dark purple color no where close to gray. Grape purple dark color but deffently purple sorry about the pic will try to get better.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Honestly, you may never properly identify these two. Unfortunately that's what happens when you purchase from some of the mixed tanks at the big box stores.

They could be pure, they could be a mix of anything.

I don't think the second one is an elongatus...It has the body shape but something is off about the markings...


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks for the replies I know they may never be identified but I just wanted to check and see what I could get for some answers. I will keep you guys updated and add pics when they start to grow a little bit.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I for one wont buy fish from wal-mart because of the horrible conditions they are maintained in. Also most of their africans are hybrids. I can say that I have seen alot of fish I wanted at my local wal-mart but they just cant be trusted.


----------

